# 1890-1920's Polish Passover Judaica Bottle



## jaymshultz (Aug 31, 2005)

I only collect bottles of any type with a Judaica relation, whether they have a Jewish Six-Pointed Star of David, Kosher, yiddish/hebrew writing etc... 

 But this is one of my "prizes" for sure.  Although the beautiful green bottle is a relatively easier to find basic "Der Lachs" distillery type from Danzing (Gdansk) and often contained Goldwasser (Liquor with 22 Karat gold flakes), this was a special production Kosher for Passover variety with original Art Nouveau label "Pejsachowka".  "Pesach" being the Hebrew word for Passover.

 Applied seal with a Jewish Star insignia with a fish and Initials IWL.  Initials IWL standing for Isaac Witwe Ling.  Applied lip and "Der Lachs" embossed on both sides flanked by two salmons.

 Passover is an 8 day long Jewish holiday that commemorates the Jewsâ€™ Exodus from slavery in Egypt.  During this holiday, Jews eat only an unleavened bread called â€œmatzaâ€ and all other bread and general grain products cannot be eaten or even be in the home.  Hence, special Kosher for Passover vodka and other liquors made of plum, potato etcâ€¦are used.

 For any Judaica to have survived Europe after the devastation of the Holocaust is incredible, but for a Jewish bottle that is specially produced once a year to survive with its original label in mint condition is amazing.  Hence, itâ€™s one of my â€œprizesâ€

 -Jay

 Any thoughts on it?  Of course if anyone has any bottles with Jewish Stars (including many Hartwig Kantorowitz varieties), Hebrew etcâ€¦please let me know as I would love to just see pictures of it.  Ideally Iâ€™d like to buy it from you 

 jaymshultz at yahoo dot com


----------



## jaymshultz (Aug 31, 2005)

Applied IWL Star of David seal


----------



## jaymshultz (Aug 31, 2005)

Back view


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi Jay,

    That is a great bottle you have especially with the original label. Here is a little flask shaped bottle I dug a while back. It is 2 1/2 in tall, looks prior to 1900 from seams. I haven't found any info on it, looks like Star of David on the front, but have no idea what the MO would stand for. I collect miniatures and samples so figure it is probably a sample of some sort. Maybe you or someone else has some more info on it. Thanks.

 Cliff


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 2, 2005)

Very nice bottle Jay.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi jaymshultz, welcome to the forum [] , also sorry about not replying to your email but my hotmail account has gone weird and your one was one that went kaput.

 That is a stunning looking bottle you have there.

 This is one of the few Codd's I know of that has the star of David TM, I think that's what it was supposed to be anyhow, any others I come across I'll send you a photo.


----------



## ronvae (Sep 24, 2005)

That really is a beautiful bottle, Jay--I love the shape!  Were you able to learn how it survived through everything when you got it?


----------



## jaymshultz (Jan 26, 2006)

And now I have another.........WOW!


----------



## Godfried (Jul 30, 2021)

Ye Olde Prospector said:


> Hi Jay,
> 
> That is a great bottle you have especially with the original label. Here is a little flask shaped bottle I dug a while back. It is 2 1/2 in tall, looks prior to 1900 from seams. I haven't found any info on it, looks like Star of David on the front, but have no idea what the MO would stand for. I collect miniatures and samples so figure it is probably a sample of some sort. Maybe you or someone else has some more info on it. Thanks.
> 
> Cliff


Hi Cliff. We found a similar little bottle during an excavation in Lichtenvoorde in the eastern part of the Netherlands. I wonder if you discovered more info about its use and the meaning of MO. Groeten uit de Achterhoek!


----------

